# Billboard



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 12, 2017)

My billboard went up today. It's in one of the busiest spots in Lexington (~15 mins away), which is the biggest city in this area, with only Louisville being bigger (and about an hour and a half away). I'm pleased with how it looks. 10x36 didn't seem all that big until I realized that it was pretty dang big. 

Here's to hoping this thing pays off. If not, I may be trying to sell everything I own to pay for it lol. For what it's worth, I didn't want to limit myself only to monograms, but multiple people told me to stick with one thing, as too much would prove to be a waste of money (ie people wouldn't pay attention). So, monograms it was.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 12, 2017)

Thats a big step Jon - it looks awesome. Congratulations

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2017)

I saw this on Facebook, congrats man!!! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool! I hope it pays big dividends for you!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Nicely done sir....congratulations. I hope you sell out....in a good way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2017)

Jonathon - good deal! Looks great and should garner a lot of attention. That's a great part of the country! 30 years ago, was up there quite a bit. Used to go thru Winchester on way to Lex. to stop at the Antique Mall.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 13, 2017)

That's a HUGE step of faith! Hope the results exceed your expectations. Chuck


----------



## CWS (Apr 13, 2017)

Awesome! Hoping to get down to see you soon and check out your operation.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 23, 2017)

CWS said:


> Awesome! Hoping to get down to see you soon and check out your operation.


Road trip ! @CWS


----------



## CWS (Jun 23, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Road trip ! @CWS


I think we should line up enough visit for a couple days in the area around WINCHESTER.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

